# dbol only



## ScottishNewbie1

Hi,

Okay.. I know there is a lot reason not to do this and running it with test would be way better.

But..

It will be my first time taking steroids. The half life of dbol is really whats making me think "f**k it" and giving it a go. If I was to feel weird about it or start getting bad side effects I could just quit that day and run some PCT then call it a day with the dbol.

The short run time of it is appealing as well.

If I could even retain just 6lbs after 5 - 6 weeks of debol and 4 weeks of PCT I'd be happy.

I would run the dbol with AI all the way through as well I think, while protecting my liver with milk thistle, cranberry juice and s**t lot of water.

Right now I've switched from a basic compound routine 5x5 style to a muscle group split. I'm struggling with the volume, while trying not to lower the weight that much. I had done a muscle split in the past which gave me good results but I couldn't get the weight up, so I went back to 5 x 5 compound work. I have been lifting for coming on 4 years now with break in between as I go backpacking.

So I'm going to continue on to the end up of month doing this routine to get used to volume, put more work into my diet and then start the dbol.

Had anyone done dbol only cycle that can shine some light on this ?

Cheers!


----------



## Omen669

Dbol only is perfectly fine.


----------



## RobPianaLad

ScottishNewbie1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Okay.. I know there is a lot reason not to do this and running it with test would be way better.
> 
> But..
> 
> It will be my first time taking steroids. The half life of dbol is really whats making me think "f**k it" and giving it a go. If I was to feel weird about it or start getting bad side effects I could just quit that day and run some PCT then call it a day with the dbol.
> 
> The short run time of it is appealing as well.
> 
> If I could even retain just 6lbs after 5 - 6 weeks of debol and 4 weeks of PCT I'd be happy.
> 
> I would run the dbol with AI all the way through as well I think, while protecting my liver with milk thistle, cranberry juice and s**t lot of water.
> 
> Right now I've switched from a basic compound routine 5x5 style to a muscle group split. I'm struggling with the volume, while trying not to lower the weight that much. I had done a muscle split in the past which gave me good results but I couldn't get the weight up, so I went back to 5 x 5 compound work. I have been lifting for coming on 4 years now with break in between as I go backpacking.
> 
> So I'm going to continue on to the end up of month doing this routine to get used to volume, put more work into my diet and then start the dbol.
> 
> Had anyone done dbol only cycle that can shine some light on this ?
> 
> Cheers!


 Did 6 weeks DBOL only as my first cycle... it was mega, watch your diet though or 6lbs will be week 1 gain...


----------



## ba baracuss

That would be fine or you could use tbol instead so you wouldn't need the AI.


----------



## ScottishNewbie1

I wasn't expecting the positive replies.. lol

Some of the forums I've been reading through is just a lot people bashing it.

Still a few weeks down the line, I'm going to try and source the blue hearts and the PCT meds.

I'll have a read into tbol only cycles.

I don't plan on changing my diet too much, just cleaning it up a bit more and making sure I know whats going in. Probably cut out red meat altogether while on cycle as well just for the added health benefits of a no red meat diet. I don't have a sweet tooth but I crave fizzy juice, so that will go out the window as well for a while.

Also I feel like I'm better to try and lower my body fat as much as possible before the cycle. I use my punch bag a lot, so I'll just start doing AM fasted cardio every day until I start the cycle.

Get lots of mixed info about the dose. Some people say 30mg then upto to 40mg. Also heard that 20mg every day start to finish is a good dose. Ideally I'd like to use the least amount possible to give a good result.

cheers for the replies ! Feeling positive about the cycle !


----------



## RobPianaLad

ScottishNewbie1 said:


> I wasn't expecting the positive replies.. lol
> 
> Some of the forums I've been reading through is just a lot people bashing it.
> 
> Still a few weeks down the line, I'm going to try and source the blue hearts and the PCT meds.
> 
> I'll have a read into tbol only cycles.
> 
> I don't plan on changing my diet too much, just cleaning it up a bit more and making sure I know whats going in. Probably cut out red meat altogether while on cycle as well just for the added health benefits of a no red meat diet. I don't have a sweet tooth but I crave fizzy juice, so that will go out the window as well for a while.
> 
> Also I feel like I'm better to try and lower my body fat as much as possible before the cycle. I use my punch bag a lot, so I'll just start doing AM fasted cardio every day until I start the cycle.
> 
> Get lots of mixed info about the dose. Some people say 30mg then upto to 40mg. Also heard that 20mg every day start to finish is a good dose. Ideally I'd like to use the least amount possible to give a good result.
> 
> cheers for the replies ! Feeling positive about the cycle !


 I went from 82 to 95kg in around 6-8 weeks on DBOL eating all in site... just think though, its water as well. So if you get big and its bigger than you like, make sure cals are on point but understand the inital gain especially will be water and will go.


----------



## Prince Adam

They don't call it the breakfast of champions for no reason.


----------



## ScottishNewbie1

I'm only really a bit worried about the stress on my heart.

I think running it a 20mg per day would be fine though ?


----------



## FlyingLow

It's fine and you'll make some gains but in a few weeks, months, years... you will wish you had just saved the few quid you spent on Dbol and used it alongside test.

Oral only cycles are just 'gateway' entry into AAS. No half measures - just give in now.

But yeah, devour them, do some curls, show off that vascularity, 10/10 would dbol again.


----------



## Omen669

ScottishNewbie1 said:


> I wasn't expecting the positive replies.. lol
> 
> Some of the forums I've been reading through is just a lot people bashing it.
> 
> Still a few weeks down the line, I'm going to try and source the blue hearts and the PCT meds.
> 
> I'll have a read into tbol only cycles.
> 
> I don't plan on changing my diet too much, just cleaning it up a bit more and making sure I know whats going in. Probably cut out red meat altogether while on cycle as well just for the added health benefits of a no red meat diet. I don't have a sweet tooth but I crave fizzy juice, so that will go out the window as well for a while.
> 
> Also I feel like I'm better to try and lower my body fat as much as possible before the cycle. I use my punch bag a lot, so I'll just start doing AM fasted cardio every day until I start the cycle.
> 
> Get lots of mixed info about the dose. Some people say 30mg then upto to 40mg. Also heard that 20mg every day start to finish is a good dose. Ideally I'd like to use the least amount possible to give a good result.
> 
> cheers for the replies ! Feeling positive about the cycle !


 That's because people who can't gain muscle tissue on orals and especially Dbol are idiots and shouldn't be using steroids.

Dbol has been around for a very long time, for a good reason.

I've been been cycling on and off for many years doing all sorts of cycles and blasts. I'm currently just running Stanozolol and gaining well. Why, because I know how to eat and train.


----------



## ScottishNewbie1

I know it's easy to say but I really have no intention of becoming a regular user, I don't want to get huge.

Just really want to pack on a decent bit of size and maintain it.



Omen669 said:


> That's because people who can't gain muscle tissue on orals and especially Dbol are idiots and shouldn't be using steroids.
> 
> Dbol has been around for a very long time, for a good reason.
> 
> I've been been cycling on and off for many years doing all sorts of cycles and blasts. I'm currently just running Stanozolol and gaining well. Why, because I know how to eat and train.


 How did you run your first dbol only cycle ?

Would 20mg per day along with an AI, milk thistle, cranberry juice and a lot of water be safe ? Only worried about issues with my heart. Have no preexisting condition or anything, but have read stories about steroids fu**ing up peoples hearts. I'm assuming that's long term use of multiple compounds.

Still going to spend a lot of time in the forums till I get used to the volume of my new routine.

Once I get everything I'll probably start a journal on here to get feedback and advice along the way.


----------



## Omen669

ScottishNewbie1 said:


> I know it's easy to say but I really have no intention of becoming a regular user, I don't want to get huge.
> 
> Just really want to pack on a decent bit of size and maintain it.
> 
> How did you run your first dbol only cycle ?
> 
> Would 20mg per day along with an AI, milk thistle, cranberry juice and a lot of water be safe ? Only worried about issues with my heart. Have no preexisting condition or anything, but have read stories about steroids fu**ing up peoples hearts. I'm assuming that's long term use of multiple compounds.
> 
> Still going to spend a lot of time in the forums till I get used to the volume of my new routine.
> 
> Once I get everything I'll probably start a journal on here to get feedback and advice along the way.


 Stay on forums like these and get real world information, not bullsh1t.

Heart can be from a number of things including high blood pressure from steroid use, but that's why AI's are used and more commonly, stimulants, as prolonged tachycardia(increased heart rate) is not good for the heart also. Stims seem to get "most" of the blame for heart issues.

Best way to use is moderation and blood and heart check ups

I've used Dbol at 30, 40 and 50mg daily. 20mg is a very mild dose.


----------



## ScottishNewbie1

Omen669 said:


> Stay on forums like these and get real world information, not bullsh1t.
> 
> Heart can be from a number of things including high blood pressure from steroid use, but that's why AI's are used and more commonly, stimulants, as prolonged tachycardia(increased heart rate) is not good for the heart also. Stims seem to get "most" of the blame for heart issues.
> 
> Best way to use is moderation and blood and heart check ups
> 
> I've used Dbol at 30, 40 and 50mg daily. 20mg is a very mild dose.


 I've been reading about dbol on cycles for a good while now. Was going to do it last year but decided not to. Made up my mind now though.

Would you recommend a mild cycle of 20mgs for a first time user ?

It is right to believe that the lower the dose the less side effects ?

If I could keep 6+ lb of lean muscle after a 6 week 20mg cycle I'd be over the moon with it.

Was really expecting to come here and get bashed for wanting to do a weak oral on cycle... haha

Cheers for helping out!


----------



## A4RON

You will gain very well from 20mg per day, trust me. It's a vastly underrated compound

My very first aas cycle years ago went like this:- 20mg Akrikhin Dianabol per day for 8 weeks.

no AI, no nolva, relatively clean carbs, and as much protein as I could consume

I was 19 years old, 5ft 8in, 76kg, pretty lean.

My bench press went from 90kg to 120kg and deadlift from 160kg to 190kg in 4 weeks. My weight went from 76kg to 82kg in 5 weeks, with little water retention because of the cleanish carbs and lots of fish. My gym owner's exact words 4 weeks into this cycle were "Fvck me you've got bigger. What are you taking and why aren't I supplying it to you."

I had no sides apart from a bit of acne, no liver issues and no recovery problems after. However, for my second cycle I started at 20mg per day and by week 3 I upped the dosage to 30mg per day and that's when I started getting a gyno flare-up, so I dropped back to 20mg; this taught me the valuable lesson to have ae's on hand just in case, as everyone's vulnerability to gyno varies. It just so happened that 30mg was the tipping point for me without ae's

Look at the top-drawer old-school BBers like Larry Scott, Sergio Oliva, Mike Mentzer etc - these guys built their physiques on mild-moderate doses of Dianabol, Deca and Primobolan only! The proof is in the pudding

Best regards


----------



## A4RON

Several years ago on here, there was a guy advising all the newbies looking at Dbol only first cycles to start on 40-50mg per day and I challenged him on this because he didn't have their side-effect vulnerability or health history into account. He was renowned for advising users start on higher-end dosages with AAS cycles and I found out he had a heart attack not so long ago. I'm not suggesting they were linked...

Don't buy into the 'no half measure' nonsense, do what you're comfortable with. More gear does not mean more gains when you get to an advanced level of receptor saturation. It's b0ll0cks

You can always do the classic Test-E with Dianabol kick-start as a third cycle later on down the line and make great gains


----------



## ScottishNewbie1

A4RON said:


> You will gain very well from 20mg per day, trust me. It's a vastly underrated compound
> 
> My very first aas cycle years ago went like this:- 20mg Akrikhin Dianabol per day for 8 weeks.
> 
> no AI, no nolva, relatively clean carbs, and as much protein as I could consume
> 
> I was 19 years old, 5ft 8in, 76kg, pretty lean.
> 
> My bench press went from 90kg to 120kg and deadlift from 160kg to 190kg in 4 weeks. My weight went from 76kg to 82kg in 5 weeks, with little water retention because of the cleanish carbs and lots of fish. My gym owner's exact words 4 weeks into this cycle were "Fvck me you've got bigger. What are you taking and why aren't I supplying it to you."
> 
> I had no sides apart from a bit of acne, no liver issues and no recovery problems after. However, for my second cycle I started at 20mg per day and by week 3 I upped the dosage to 30mg per day and that's when I started getting a gyno flare-up, so I dropped back to 20mg; this taught me the valuable lesson to have ae's on hand just in case, as everyone's vulnerability to gyno varies. It just so happened that 30mg was the tipping point for me without ae's
> 
> Look at the top-drawer old-school BBers like Larry Scott, Sergio Oliva, Mike Mentzer etc - these guys built their physiques on mild-moderate doses of Dianabol, Deca and Primobolan only! The proof is in the pudding
> 
> Best regards


 Great feedback mate, cheers! Feeling really positive about it now.

I never want to look like a body builder, I can't ever see myself being that dedicated to it. Gym three times per a week and eating healthy keeps me happy.

Just want to pack on some more size, then maintain it. Not saying I would never cycle again, but I've no intention of becoming huge.

Hopefully fix a few weaker areas of my body also, not sure if that's the case or not once I come off the cycle ?

But if I'm doing it I want to do it right and keep myself as protected as I can be. So I think i would run a small dose of AI start to finish.

The gym I use is a really basic gym, all free weights and one multi use cable machine. It's always empty as well and I don't really know anyone that uses steroids. So sourcing them will be pretty difficult.

What would you recommend I try to find ?

Dbol , Nolva, clomid ?


----------



## A4RON

What are your stats? Ie height, weight, bodyfat % if you know it

For your goals you've mentioned above you could achieve this naturally without AAS tbh, as the majority of users are very serious/dedicated and want to take it to the next level after a plateau

Free weights is what you'd mostly need during the foundation build phase, apart from leg press, leg extension, smith machine to mix it up, cables for isolation

Do as much as research as you can on fake Dbol as there is loads of fakes out there. Loads. Personally I'd steer well clear of pink thai dianabol as it's heavily faked and even when legit it's weak. You can never do too much research

Best regards


----------



## ScottishNewbie1

A4RON said:


> What are your stats? Ie height, weight, bodyfat % if you know it
> 
> For your goals you've mentioned above you could achieve this naturally without AAS tbh, as the majority of users are very serious/dedicated and want to take it to the next level after a plateau
> 
> Free weights is what you'd mostly need during the foundation build phase, apart from leg press, leg extension, smith machine to mix it up, cables for isolation
> 
> Do as much as research as you can on fake Dbol as there is loads of fakes out there. Loads. Personally I'd steer well clear of pink thai dianabol as it's heavily faked and even when legit it's weak. You can never do too much research
> 
> Best regards


 5'11, haven't weight myself since I got home from my travels. When I was at my strongest I was over 14 stone.. But it was a dirty eat everything in sight and drink 2 - 3L milk per day kind of build..

Right now I would guess around 13. I'll make a point in weighing myself tomorrow morning and get back with better stats.

I'm dedicated in the sense that I never miss gym days, I do love it! but not to the point that I'd be training to compete, or anything.

I do need to loose body fat before I start the cycle, 100%. Start to meal prep again, getting rid off my red meats this coming week. Then I'll be eating only chicken, turkey and fish for a few weeks. Cut out red meat before and I believe it did make a difference. As well as changing my cardio time to first thing in the morning and getting more water.

Think in 4 weeks time I'll be physically ready to go ahead and start the cycle..

I've read lots on dbol only cycles, but i'll continue to dig around the forums for tips and extras. So much conflicting information online though, so it can be difficult to know whats what lol!


----------



## Savage Lifter

popping one 20mg dbol per day is not going to be good at all... You said you know the half life, you also know that dbol shuts down natural test production. Therefore you would need to have dbol in your system for most of your day or else what happens when the dbol is out of your system and you've got no test to sustain the muscle gain?


----------



## ScottishNewbie1

I'd spread it over the course of the day.

even if I was to take 5mg in the morning, 10mg mid day before the gym then 5mg at night ?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

Savage Lifter said:


> popping one 20mg dbol per day is not going to be good at all... You said you know the half life, you also know that dbol shuts down natural test production. Therefore you would need to have dbol in your system for most of your day or else what happens when the dbol is out of your system and you've got no test to sustain the muscle gain?


 Wont do anything.

Just take all at once op there's no differences


----------



## Savage Lifter

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Wont do anything.
> 
> Just take all at once op there's no differences


 so when he has no test and no dbol for about 16 hours every day, that's not going f**k with his gains?


----------



## A4RON

One 5mg tab every 4-5 hours, simple. That's enough to generate a spike


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

Savage Lifter said:


> so when he has no test and no dbol for about 16 hours every day, that's not going f**k with his gains?


 24hours in a day and like a 9hour half life lol.

you think to much.


----------



## Savage Lifter

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> 24hours in a day and like a 9hour half life lol.
> 
> you think to much.


 It's a max of 5 hours half life bro.


----------



## Omen669

Split the dose as suggested. But some just take it all on 1 go. No real difference. Same as Injecting once or twice a week- No difference

Sides are also person dependant. Some might get gyno at 20mg, some might not at 50+mg. test and adjust to what suits you.


----------



## ScottishNewbie1

I read it was a 6 hour half life ? lol

If I'm running an AI along side it gyno shouldn't be an issue right ?

So much conflicting information about it.

My mates put me in touch with a source. I'm going to find out what AI, PCT meds and dbol brand I can get my hands on then come back for opinions on it.

Cheers for the help and info !


----------



## ScottishNewbie1

Spoke to the guy, he's agreeing that 20mg would be more than enough for what I'm trying achieve. Which is somewhat reassuring.

Should I run a weak dose of Nolva start to finish to prevent any issues with estrogen, then add clomid for my PCT ?


----------



## ScottishNewbie1

and how much milk thistle would you recommend per day ?

Plan on drink a pint of cranberry juice (can only help I guess?) and at least 3 litres of water a day during the cycle


----------



## Savage Lifter

Milk thistle and cranberry juice are complete overkill unless you have liver problems. Also, 20mg dbol ONLY is a pretty small cycle, you'll probably want to up to dosage after a few weeks when you really notice gains.


----------



## Drew27

[email protected] the milk thistle it's useless , at a want to be looking at nac but ideally Tudca or udca for liver protection pal.

people may say that's overkill but I wouldn't want to sh!T out my liver.


----------



## sitries

Do at least 30mg a day dude. 1 tab with each of your main meals. I don't think 20mg is quite enough


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

20mg is enough, i was using for 2weeks and i gained a few lbs and still remain same weight now.

Only reason i used for 2weeks was because i'm gyno prone and adex wasn't doing sh1t all for me, now I have a lump lol... Got letro inbound.


----------

